# Womens nylon alternative



## selvan777 (Oct 9, 2009)

Other than using one, are there any other options to prevent fry from being sucked up in a HOB filtration system. 
One that would not restrict the water flow any more than the OM part.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

A sponge?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I concur a sponge.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

*j/k*

How about fishnet?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

The bad thing about a nylon legging is that they will wear out alot


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

fishnets dont provide a buffer zone, suction can still get a fry with a sheer barrier like that.


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

The lack of a buffer zone with fishnets actually makes them pretty useless in my eyes. I lost a pretty expensive marine fish using the nylon trick.

As for the sponge thing, will any porous sponge work, or do they sell something special? I have always been afraid of burning out the motor.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I buy the large box of aquaclear sponge and cut it to the size that I need to cover the intake.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

little dutch said:


> The lack of a buffer zone with fishnets actually makes them pretty useless in my eyes.


Fishnets on the proper woman are very good in my eyes.


> I lost a pretty expensive marine fish using the nylon trick.


ouch!!!!


> As for the sponge thing, will any porous sponge work, or do they sell something special? I have always been afraid of burning out the motor.


Use various pump intake sponges for like mag series pumps and larger ones my overflow. I think the larger ones are for pond filters. or overflow filters.

Most hardware/department store sponges are not porus enough.

I do have to rinse out the sponges all the time. But even with that the motor does seem to work well even if making some noise.

my .02


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

you can buy a foam prefilter to fit over the intake. and theyre made for aquarium use, so you dont need to worry about it wearing out.

heres two of mine



















or you can use Lees Filter Saver Bag


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

Get one of those aquaclear sponge inserts. Get it wet and freeze it. Then you can use a drill to make a hole the same size as your filter inlet.


----------



## selvan777 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm sure glad I asked cause I was going to cut one to fit INSIDE the intake.


----------



## darkroomdweller6 (May 8, 2008)

Frozen sponge. . . That's Brilliant. I usually end up in a battle with an exacto knife.


----------



## selvan777 (Oct 9, 2009)

What about just wrapping a thin single layer of sponge like the ones tied to the bottom of a bunch of anacharis?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

BigandUgly, that frozen sponge idea is the best thing I've heard all week. Thanks!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I kinda like the freezing of the sponge idea. May just have to try that one next time.

I just take a regular ole steak knife and cut a slit the width of the intake in the sponge almost to the very bottom. Slides right on the intake tube.

That's your best option for fry.

Not to discount the use of nylons, they can be used as well. But, with them, they don't help restrict the flow which can still cause fry to become lodged up against it.


----------



## selvan777 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi James,

Just to clarify, are you saying that the goal is to restrict water flow so fry don't get stuck? And that using nylons does not do that?

Question, does the sponge restirct the water flow when drilled of slit?


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

freeze the sponge.hmmm, soo many different/good ideas when you ask on a forum like this. Great ideas from all of you. Thats exactly why i browse forums like this, i have 5 tanks set up and can always use any time/money saving ideas. Thanks guys.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

selvan777 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Just to clarify, are you saying that the goal is to restrict water flow so fry don't get stuck? And that using nylons does not do that?
> 
> Question, does the sponge restirct the water flow when drilled of slit?


In a manner a speaking....yes. The fry are too small and not strong enough to pull free of the current. 

Now...with the nylons, they will prevent the little ones from getting sucked into the filter, but they won't slow the current which could cause them to get stuck.

With the sponges, they will help reduce the suction from the pump and provide a safer ground for them. It will also add to the BB.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

James0816 said:


> It will also add to the BB.


actually, no, it will not


----------



## AJK (Nov 15, 2009)

When I first started breeding guppies in a small tank (only 5 gallons with 1 boy and 3 girls) I used a tetra whisper filter. It is meant for up to 10 gallons and it was not too strong. I didn't even realize at first the fish would get sucked up. Then one day I went to change the filter and a fry was swimming around in the filter canister. I realized it was because the motor isn't exposed to the water in this model and therefore doesn't damage the fish. I never lost any fry with that filter and occasionally found one or two either swimming in the canister or when I pulled the filter out they were on it but perfectly fine. I did check it every day twice a day however, and don't think they would do too well getting pushed against the filter for a whole day. 
With my larger filter I use a filter bag loosely tied to the intake have never had a fry get stuck. I guess it depends on the filter/fry sizes.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

aspects said:


> actually, no, it will not


Oh yes...It adds added surface space for BB to live. What do you think an actual sponge filter is? Pre-filters are the same concept.


----------



## selvan777 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm sorry but what is BB?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

selvan777 said:


> I'm sorry but what is BB?


My initials? *r2

(actually I don't know either. In marine tanks it stands for bare bottom which would not apply here. possibly beneficial bacteria?)

.0000000000000000000002


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

BB is Beneficial Bacteria. ;o)


----------

